# York Meet Countdown Clock



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

Well folks who are planning on attending the 2015 Fall York Meet, there are only *45* days remaining till the halls open for business.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for my badge, hopefully it's on it's way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

Our badges came in quite some time ago. This time we are proud to display on our York Meet badges that we are members of the MTF. Good publicity never hurts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I usually get a vendor's badge for the Orange Hall, it's usually at the last minute.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

Now, only *44* days left.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Now, *43* days left.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

*October York Meet, Who is Going?*

To many of us, the York Meet is a happening. When one is over, we can't wait for the next one.

So, who is going to the York Meet next month. We have a dinner in the works for the MTF members and for anyone else who is a train fan, so it would be a help to get a roll call as to who is going.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

PTC,
I will be with you in spirit. I was seriously considering attending this year for my first time. I'm unable to make the flight physically. My last fall did me in.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

We are going and counting the days!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Jim, it will be nice to have you and your wife "on board".


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

Now, *42* days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Now *41* days. The time is flying by.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How come the days didn't decrement between yesterday and today Brian?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Just fixed it. My excuse, I was too busy reading all of the posts to the MTF threads. Seems like we are growing everyday. If this keeps up, I will have to get up at 4:00 AM to get it all in.


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

So, Brian
Are you doing for MTF what Eddie does on OGRR with the York count down clock   
I am just kidding. Have a big grin on my face.

I have been a member of TCA national since 1977 and I have never as of yet been to York. My wife and I had our badges a couple of years ago and all hotel reservation made and had to cancel the week before.

I have only been to one national convention. That was 1979 at Disneyland. At the time we only lived 3 miles from Disneyland. I joined in California and also belonged to the western division. A lot of fond memories going to meeting once a month. Got to meet Ward Kimble. Alan Drucker ( who owned Allied Models for many years ) usually ran the auction every meeting.

Also belonged to both of the TTOS divisions and there was a smaller club. So there was something going on every week. Too many trains and too few dollars back in those days 
Robert


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

*So, Brian
Are you doing for MTF what Eddie does on OGRR with the York count down clock 
I am just kidding. Have a big grin on my face.*

Yes I am!!!! Eddie has had a hard time signing on to the MTF, so this needed to be started so I just jumped in.

Eddie is a great guy and a neighbor (in Maine, anyone who lives within 50 miles is a neighbor ).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We displayed at one TCA National Convention, in Cherry Hill, NJ. Never again! They stuck us in the corner, then had activities that kept people away until we where shutting down. We ran most of the time to no audience at all, very disappointing. When they asked last year for us to do it again, NO THANKS! We had a multi-day run with nobody except the club members. If they ever want clubs to repeat, they need to get their act together!


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We displayed at one TCA National Convention, in Cherry Hill, NJ. Never again! They stuck us in the corner, then had activities that kept people away until we where shutting down. We ran most of the time to no audience at all, very disappointing. When they asked last year for us to do it again, NO THANKS! We had a multi-day run with nobody except the club members. If they ever want clubs to repeat, they need to get their act together!


John
Some important questions. 
Did they let you take pictures at this TCA convention
Were you allowed to use your cell phone
Do they allow strollers
were there arrows on they floor for you to follow
Were you able to avoid the crop dusters
Do they sell Scrapple
And the most important question. Did you have to pay to use the rest room. 
Robert


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

It's Saturday and the countdown clock is now at *40* days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Well we have passed the 40's mark, and as of today only *39* days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

This is going to go fast, now *38* days.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tomorrow 37 days. 

You're not excited now are you?
Better than Christmas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

I like it Ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

As big Ed has said, *37* days left.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Can't wait. Hope to see some members there on Thursday.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

For those MTF members going to the York Meet, I am close to finalizing a restaurant for our 1st MTF semi-annual forum dinner. I will post more about this within the next day or two.

Also exciting news, watch for an announcement about MTF hats, shirts, and jackets that will be ready for the upcoming York Meet. This should make it very easy to recognize forum members.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

The clock is now at *36* days.

Big announcements about the York Meet coming.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry I missed a couple of days on the clock. We are now at *33* days and counting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

Now *32* days and counting. This is coming quickly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Now *31* days and counting!!!!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Minus two days from the clock for those of us that are going to be there Tuesday for the bandit shows.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Now you have Paula saying how many days it is! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Frisco Firefly said:


> "were there arrows on they floor for you to follow
> Were you able to avoid the crop dusters
> Do they sell Scrapple
> And the most important question. Did you have to pay to use the rest room."
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2015)

The number is getting smaller and smaller. Only *25* days left.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Made our hotel reservations on Friday. I can almost smell the train smoke and the funnel cakes!


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> ...snip... RAPA Scrapple understands this principle. I recommend the Scrapple with Bacon. ...snip...


NEVER, EVER ruin great scrapple with any additives! RAPA is the best with HABBERSETT coming in a close second. There is a company down here (SC) that makes scrapple, at least they call it scrapple, but they haven't the faintest. Their liver pudding is great, though.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will beat PTC today.
24 days and counting.

Wish I could go but am wishing all,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Traindiesel said:


> Made our hotel reservations on Friday. I can almost smell the train smoke and the funnel cakes!


Where are you staying? I made reservations several weeks ago, and I got the last room at The Comfort Inn. The Wingate was already full up!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

Big Ed, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

21 day's till York wek.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ed&bingo said:


> 21 day's till York wek.


HuH? 21 days? Did you mean week?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

*"Did you mean week"*

Correct!


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

21 day's.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

_



gunrunner john asked: 
Where are you staying? I made reservations several weeks ago, and I got the last room at The Comfort Inn. The Wingate was already full up!

Click to expand...

_At the Sheraton Four Points, behind the Round The Clock Diner. We stay there for each York Meet and use our Starwood Points.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

Now, *23 days* and counting.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

22 days, someone is slacking in there countdown


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

You are correct, I was slacking yesterday. Thanks for taking care of this.

*21* days left.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Brian is all the rain delaying your posts? At least the hurricane appears headed offshore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

I call it work.  Sorry about the update.

Friday, October 2nd, only* 19* days left.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Can someone attending York please ask Lionel what the latest info on the Smoke Fluid Loader is? Item 6-37821 from September 2011. Lionel keeps saying it is not cancelled.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Consider it done, Keith. I will ask Matt Ashba at the TCA Museum presentations on Wednesday of York Week.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Consider it done, Keith. I will ask Matt Ashba at the TCA Museum presentations on Wednesday of York Week.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

*18* days left.


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

15 day's till York week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes Eddie, you are correct!!!! Can't wait.

Now for the "official" start of the Meet, only *17* days left.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Really getting exciting now, only *16* days left.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

*15* days, and that's it!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Two weeks or *14* days left.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Badges arrived last week--we're ready!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Only *13* days left!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Just an update, shirts and jackets should be ready early next week.

*They will be ready for the York Meet.*

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

Only *12* days left!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *They will be ready for the York Meet.*


What's the delivery plan?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

Your choice, John. I can bring them or have the vendor mail them. If you want to have me take your shirt to the York Meet, I will bring you a check for the delivery cost.

I was going to send an e-mail to all of those who I know will be at York offering to bring them there shirt/jacket.

*This is getting exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Might as well collect it at York, and I get more money to spend at York!  Make it cash, what am I going to do with a check there?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

Cash is it, John. I did think of it, but I should have.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cash is king, everyone knows that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

I knew that John, but didn't want so say it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

WOW. it doesn't seem possible but the long wait is almost over. Only *11* days left before the Halls open.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I need to get my stuff ready. The boxes for delivery are piling up behind me as well!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

All we have to do is pack. Car checked out and oil changed, got a new E-ZPass, dog/house sitter ready, and now just waiting for the new MTF shirts and Jackets that should be ready at the beginning of next week.

Getting really exciting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> All we have to do is pack. Car checked out and oil changed, got a new E-ZPass, dog/house sitter ready, and now just waiting for the new MTF shirts and Jackets that should be ready at the beginning of next week.
> 
> Getting really exciting.


I see that it is quite a ride for you guys, coming down from Maine?
What route are you going to take?
95? To Pa pike?
Mass Pike to 84?
There are many ways to do the journey, some better then others.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian must really enjoy York, he does drive a long ways.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

We're all ready for the Meet. All we have to do is pack and go. Hopefully on the road by noon on Wednesday the 21st.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Only 10 days left before the Halls open.
Beat ya.:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

I love it Ed. *Participation*.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I love it Ed. *Participation*.


But for you it is *ANTICIPATION*.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

You have that correct Big Ed. Good friends, great trains, and a wonderful time, what's not to like.

*Can't Wait.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

Single digits now, only *9* days to go.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tp PTC,

I see that it is quite a ride for you guys, coming down from Maine?
What route are you going to take?
95? To Pa pike?
Mass Pike to 84?
There are many ways to do the journey, some better then others.[

Top secret?
What do you think I am going to hijack you's?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

No problem Ed, and for those coming out of Maine or NH, you might want to try our route.

1. 95 out of Maine to 495 (just inside MA).
2. 495 to Mass Pike.
3. Mass Pike to 84 towards Hartford.
4. Just south of Hartford, Wilbur Cross/Merritt Parkway into NY.
5. Route becomes the Hutchinson River Parkway.
6. Follow signs to 87 south.
7. 87 to GW Bridge.
8. GW Bridge to NJ Turnpike south (mostly now express car lanes).
9. NJ turnpike to PA turnpike.
10. PA turnpike to 202/30 west

That's it (from memory). The nice part of this route is you miss all of the cities in CT that you would encounter on 95, and there are no trucks. Same thing for most of the NJ turnpike. The route is simple, easy access to the GW Bridge and if you plan it right, no heavy traffic going through NYC. Best route for us to York.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, I was going to say if your going rt 78 in the beeeeutifull state of NJ, you might have wanted to make a stop and grab a bite to eat in one of the Blue Comet observation passenger cars. The Bliea was transformed into a dining car there.

Rt west x13, around 15 miles from the Pa line.

I shot this quickly going by,








NJ pike, x14 rt78 west, there are ways to get down to York from there.
They are open 24/7 their link,
http://www.clintonstationdiner.com/

Maybe run home that way?
Just figured I would run it by you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Also if you run south on the Jersey Pike, as your approaching x13 (just past x13a) just before you get to x13, look over to the left and see another piece of RR history.

The Worlds Longest Vertical Lift Railroad Bridge.
(at least it was in 1959, it still might hold that record.)

This shot is coming in to NJ from Staten island.








Still in operation today.:smilie_daumenpos:
More here & pictures,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=153347&postcount=504

That post is #504 in here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

Now that is what I call a restaurant, Ed. The bridge is very familiar.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Also in NJ,
post number 338 in this thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388&highlight=map+car

Ed found the original Lehigh Valley Map car sitting in it's final resting place.

Scroll to post number 338, post numbers in the upper right corner) Edit, keep scrolling past #338 to around 350 for some big ed's original pictures of what it looks like now.

There is more in the beeeeutifull Garden State, but I got to hit the sack now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

Getting close, only *8* days left.

Yesterday I charges the battery for the camera and the back-up one as well. I have an idea that will add some fun to this Forum, but I will need to take lots of photos.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your reputation has spread Ed, so they're just being careful. To many videos of tankers crashing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've gotten hosed too many times on the NJ-TP, in spite of their multiple lanes. Twice going up to Alex's place on Staten Island I got trapped on the NJ-TP, so it's on my list! The GW bridge in NY is another place that I now avoid having sat through many not so enjoyable hours in traffic jams there.

Also, keep in mind that US202 down to Rt-30 near Phila has heavy construction, and sometimes it gets really ugly there.

When I go to Boston from where I am, I go up the PA-TP, hop onto I78 to I287 in NJ. From there, I merge into 87, and take the Tappan Zee bridge on I84 through Connecticut and onto I90, the Mass Pike. This avoids a lot more of the traffic and is a much more pleasant ride.

I avoid I95 like the plague, that road never saw a construction project it didn't like!


----------



## mroe21877 (Sep 10, 2015)

I went to college in York, right near the fairgrounds. if you are coming from NJ (which i did to go to school) NY or anywhere further you are probably better off taking the PA turnpike out to 222 south which will drop you on Route 30 where it is a fast highway, not far from the Susquehanna. This route leaves you on highways longer. You will get on Route 30 right near downtown Lancaster and not from the Lancaster train station. Route 222 is a nice road to drive as well.

Route 30 goes straight through York. You can take it straight to route 74 south.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, that's how I go to York, I'm north of Phila. I go to the PA-TP, and catch 222 and then RT-30. It works out pretty well, and I don't get caught up in the mess on RT-202. Since I'm driving that in the morning during the morning rush hour, I don't need that to start the York experience.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

WOW, *7* days, one week, one moon, etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

*6* days left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

We don't have long to wait now. Once the weekend is over, some will already be heading there.

Today's count:

*5*


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

It's the weekend and we don't have very long to wait for the Halls to open. The countdown clock is now down to:

*4*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

As Forum member Eddie G. would say, it is here! By that, he refers to the start of York Week. I ma sure by now he and his lovely daughter are headed south from Maine to York, of course with Bingo, his two year old Boston Terrier. 

In terms of the Meet, we have only:

*3* days left.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I have all the stuff packed for York. I gathered up all the deliveries and my stuff for the booth display, I hope I'm ready.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

It's getting close. Only:

*2*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

One more day to do the update.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

One day left.



*1*


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

To all of the MTF members going to York, have a fabulous time!! The weather should be in your favor, and hope everyone finds what they are looking for. 

Things may get a little slow with posts here, for a few days!!!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Have a great time with friends, food, and trains!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Enjoy yourselves everyone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

I will do my best to keep you all informed as to the York Meet events this week.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

A really simple request for the York attendees is post photos of the MTF wearing apparel so everyone can see what a Fantastic forum looks like!!!! All you forumites have a great time, and try....to keep the spending under control, within reason.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Once you enter "The Vortex of Fantasy" in the hallowed halls of the York Meet, abandon all hope of reason, responsibility and hanging on to cash!

We are but helpless mortals!

Everyone have a safe trip!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

*"Once you enter "The Vortex of Fantasy" in the hallowed halls of the York Meet, abandon all hope of reason, responsibility and hanging on to cash!"
*
Spoken with many years of firsthand experience.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, it's so much easier to give in and have fun!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

zero days, big goose egg, nada, etc.



*0*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's actually 1 for me, I load the car today and head out early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I will do my best to keep you all informed as to the York Meet events this week.


Thank you, Brian. Very much appreciated for those of us who can't make it.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Brian, Hopefully you and others attending can post photos of the MTF group, and above all else, have a super fun time!!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Leaving in a few minutes. Have a safe trip everyone!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

-1

We had countdown.
We had pre trip inspection.
We had ignition.
We had blastoff!

Do we have a safe landing yet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Half the meet for me is in the books, the other half comes tomorrow.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

big ed said:


> -1
> 
> We had countdown.
> We had pre trip inspection.
> ...


Uh, that would be "We had LIFTOFF!" 

But I hope you all have a blast, anyway.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Between looking at stuff, talking with friends and three trips to the car to drop off purchases, I only got through about 1/3 of the Orange Hall!

So far only bought various buildings for the layout. Have my eye on a few locos..... Oh heck, I have my eye on a lot of stuff!

Back at it in the morning!,


----------

